# ECO AQUALIZER ?? has anyone used this ?



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

I was on Aquascape and saw the Eco Aqualizer on there , has anyone used this product?

I found this on some web site about this product:

ECO-Aqualizer is the most innovative breakthrough in aquarium purification. It provides ionization to restore and maintain water quality while revitalizing aquarium livestock. Unit designed to boost the effectiveness of filter devices by reducing the ionic bonds of water molecules. These conducive molecular reactions allow greater toxin removal, increase oxygen and nutrient availability, and stimulate beneficial bacteria growth. ECO-Aqualizer easily installs in-line, its maintenance-free, and lasts a life time. For fresh and salt water tanks from 2 up to 225 gallons.

* Reduces water changes by up to 75%
* Helps prevent and cure all diseases
* Keeps water crystal clear year-round

I would appreciate any help thanks...


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I would just do weekly water changes.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Just a snake-oil scam, IMO. A couple magnets in a tube.


----------

